# Video shows moment gunman opens fire inside Bronx NYPD precinct



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A gunman who stormed a Bronx precinct station Sunday morning shooting at cops dove behind a desk when officers pulled their guns and threw down his firearm, new shocking videos show.

The surveillance videos from inside the police station in the 41st Precinct, obtained by The Post, starts around 8 a.m. with an officer walking up to the desk before the gunman opens fire from just feet away.

The cop runs back for cover before a second officer comes into the scene with his gun drawn in the under-a-minute clip.

The gunman can then be seen taking cover behind a desk and slides his gun across the tile flooring of the station house.

Within seconds of surrendering, more than a dozen cops swarm the front of the precinct to cuff the gunman, the video shows.

A second video shows the first officer on top of the shooter punch the gunman about a dozen times as cops surround the two and appear to try and cuff him.

Another video of the lobby shows the man, dressed in an orange and blue jacket and a black winter hat, just before the shooting casually walking in the precinct before pulling his gun and diving head-first to the floor.

The shooting Sunday morning occurred less than 12 hours after a cop sitting in a marked police van with his partner was ambushed on the streets of Hunts Point.

Law enforcement sources believe the gunman was the same person in both encounters.

The armed man, whose name was not immediately known, was taken into custody and taken to a hospital for his injuries.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

WTF...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's for reasons like this that LAPD personnel who work the front desk are required to wear their vest and full Sam Browne. We also have shotguns at the ready near every front desk. Anything's possible as we see here.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Boston districts front desks are behind ballistic glass. Maybe NYPD should as well?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Want to bet he gets off because of the punches..?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

JD02124 said:


> Boston districts front desks are behind ballistic glass. Maybe NYPD should as well?


LAPD desks aren't behind glass either and never have been, which is why desk officers are required to wear their vests and full Sam Browne.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

JD02124 said:


> Boston districts front desks are behind ballistic glass. Maybe NYPD should as well?


So are Popeyes Chicken franchises...cause...you know...customers...


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

And this is why I don’t take my vest off on duty, even if I’m sitting in the office doing paperwork. It’s a little uncomfortable, but I’d prefer to be ready to rock and roll if someone starts shooting up the lobby.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> It's for reasons like this that LAPD personnel who work the front desk are required to wear their vest and full Sam Browne. We also have shotguns at the ready near every front desk. Anything's possible as we see here.


Yup same here vest and belt even on details. It sucks but so wouldn't getting shot with out it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Once again proof positive there should be an ED-209 in every lobby...........


----------

